# anyone hear of FC-325S6B6???



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm pretty intent on getting this from amazon
Frederique Constant Men's FC-325S6B6 Index Black Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

However
I can't seem to find any reviews whatsoever on it
I looked on FC's website but when I get to this watch's page, it is blank on information

Is it a much older model??
If so should I go for this fc instead??
Frederique Constant Men's FC-303S6B6 Clear Vision Silver Dial Black Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

Dear Walkingtoasters,

The FC-325S6B6 model was produced from 2010 to 2011. This is the reason why it is no more on our website. 
This is a dual time watch. 
Based caliber: ETA 2892
Module: Technotime 651
If you like to have more information, please let me know.

Best wishes!


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

so the movement isn't made by Frederique constant, correct?

and... would you be able to recommend one of the two that i posted....?


----------



## FCGVA (May 18, 2012)

You are right, the movement is not a FC one. 

What I would recommend is that you should choose your favorite watch!
On both models you can read the hours, minutes, seconds and date. The first one has a bigger date which is more visible and also has the dual time modification. 
The shape is pretty the same for both watches. 

So, it is up to you. If you'd like to have more options on your watch but also with a higher price or less with a lower price. 

Hope it helps in your choice. 
Let me know for which one you go!

Thank you and best regards.


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

ok, sorry if this post is a repeated version,
i thought i had put a post up but it didnt get posted....

but i just wanted to ask do you think the quality is the same??
since the 325 is older, will it last as long as the 303??

and, is the 303 movements eta as well?

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

My main concern though.... Is that I cannot find reviews on either watch anywhere


----------



## walkingtoasters (Dec 12, 2012)

still went with the fc 325s6b6!
thanks for the help! 

however, they shipped the black one...

my dad still loves it so i dont know whether or not to return it or not >_<


----------

